# trek care plus



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi

Anyone use the trek care plus yet?

Easy Process?

Thanks


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

It is for my customers. Our store uses Treks point of sale system, and it's all integrated. Just tell the dealer that you want it, and they will take care of the rest (besides paying for it).


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I already bought it . I was asking from a users perspective if they have had any issues using it or was it an easy process.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

We have just started using the new Trek Care system. For my customers using the old Red Shield, it was a no brainer for them. Drop the bike off at the shop, have it fixed, and pick it up without paying a dime. Trek Care Plus will be the same way. Enjoy it!


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Is this extended warranty worth the money? It's not like I bring in a bike all that often.

Added later: One of the dealer's I'm talking to offers Lifetime Tuneups included so maybe I can skip the extra cost of Trek Care?


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

nesdog said:


> Is this extended warranty worth the money? It's not like I bring in a bike all that often.
> 
> Added later: One of the dealer's I'm talking to offers Lifetime Tuneups included so maybe I can skip the extra cost of Trek Care?


Doesn't Trek Care Plus also pay for the parts? Everything but rubber is my understanding.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, and accidental damage coverage. Let's say you crash and break the frame... covered.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

That's part of what sold me. Also I ride about 3000 miles a year so I will be wearing our parts


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Trek Care Plus - Coverage You Can Count On - Trek Bicycle

I think it's money well spent on the nicer bikes, if you're accident prone or you're riding in potentially harms way (racing, group rides, commuting). The plan is pretty cheap when you consider the cost of component replacement.

The cost of the plan scales (appropriately) based on the cost of the bike.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

On my madone ( i think it was any $2000 and up bike) it was 359. I received 200 in trek bucks when I bought the bike that I was able to put towards the care. So for 160 for 3 years of protection and maintenance - it was a no brainer


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Trek doesn't advertise the pricing tiers on their website but I believe the numbers on this page are still correct/accurate.

Trek Care Plus Product Protection Plan - Beacon Cycling & Fitness, Bike shops in Northfield & Freehold, New Jersey


----------

